# Flink Road Plow



## Snowbiz95 (Jul 5, 2003)

We are changing our process and updating our equipment and need to make room.

Flink Co. Reversible Plow - 12PA48 Standard Features:Built in deflector helps prevent snow from overriding plow and ensures proper discharge of snow. Swivel bar allows plow to follow contour of road. The Flink plows are designed for fast and efficient removal of snow from virtually any road surface. Flink MSRP $9800. Asking $3500 or best offer. Located in Northern Illinois


----------

